# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Bloedverlies bij de pil

## Emilie18

Hallo,
Ik neem al 5 maanden dezelfde pil, Noranelle. Deze maand heb ik Bruin bloedverlies gehad, vanaf zaterdag tot vandaag maar nu heb ik gewoon bloedverlies en ik zit al gedurende mijn bloedverlies al altijd in mijn 2 de week waarin ik de pil neem. Weet er iemand hoe dit komt? Ik maak me wel zorgen ...

----------


## Leontien

Ik zou eigenlijk niet weten hoe dit kan. Ben je al bij de huisarts geweest om te vragen wat er aan de hand is?

----------

